# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Plas probleem

## wiziwig

Hallo,

Kan iemand mij helpen.
Ik moet bijna constant plassen en zelfs s'nachts moet ik regelmatige opstaan.
En als ik plas zit er geen druk op wat kan dit zijn,want voor de rest heb ik geen ander symptomen 

??? ??? ???

alvast bedankt

----------


## Roger

Hallo

Laat je eens onderzoeken op de prostaat,zijn een beetje die symptonen,ofwel zit je met nierstenen.

groeten

----------


## gerard1977

Hoi,
Problemen en pijn bij het plassen kan aan vele oorzaken en aandoeningen liggen.
*Plasproblemen, wat heeft u?* 
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...t-heeft-u.html
Gerard

----------

